# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentλt nga New Jersey:

## miri

A ka ndonje student ketu qe jeton ne NJ?  Rutgers Univ. i madh eshte dhe nuk besoj se nuk mund te kete te pakten mbi 10 shqiptare qe studiojne atje.  Nese eshte ndonje qe merr pjese ne forum hey na tregoni se ku studioni dhe per cfare.  Mos keni merak se nuk ju marrim msysh  :buzeqeshje: .

Miri.

----------


## BarBie_GirL

sipas shenjave nuk paska ndonje student nga Nj :P

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Lol jam une studente ne New Jersey  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## miri

Barbie mos u nxito.  I duruari i fituari  :shkelje syri: .
Kotele pse nuk na tregon ku ne NJ studion, se ndoshta jemi ne nje klase.
Une jam shkoj ne shkolle ne Hoboken, nese pret qe une te tregoj me pare  :buzeqeshje: .

Miri.

----------


## besart

> Lol jam une studente ne New Jersey


Po mire qe je studente,po duhesh te na tregosh me shume,ne cilin vit te studimeve je,qka studion,ne cilin universitet,etc etc.....

----------

